# Hi I'm from Manila Philippines



## Roshi (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm here to read and get advice from people who will understand what I feel.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome Roshi -- post when you can. Lots of good folks here who can help.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Kamusta!


----------

